# Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!



## Steve Deluxe (19. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich weis nicht ob einer von euch das aktuelle Blinker-Heft hat, da steht wie man die Gebisse von raubfischen präpariert. Mein Kumpel uund ich haben es auch gleich mit einer Forelle ausprobiert und es ist eigentlich relativ gut geworden, finde ich. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man auch den Oberkiefer präparieren? Im Blinker wird nur der Unterkiefer beschrieben. Als wir den Kopf abgekocht haben, haben wir den Unterkiefer ganz gut rausgekriegt. Er ist zwar beim Knorpel in der Mitte auseinandergebrochen, aber wir haben ihn mit Sekundenkleber wieder zusammengeklebt. Aber der Oberkiefer war irgendwie in vielen Einzelteilen. Haben wir da etwas verkehrt gemacht, oder kann man den Oberkiefer nicht präperieren??

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mfg STEFAN


----------



## -iguana (20. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Servus Stefan,

doch, das geht genauso einfach wie der Unterkiefer...
Kopf ins wasser, warten bis er anfängt sich aufzulösen dann zerlegen und mit ner Zahnbürste oder Küchenbürste saubermachen und raus zum trocknen.

Du musst nur aufpassen dass du ihn nicht zu lange drin lässt sonst passiert das was mit deinem Forellengebiss passiert ist!

Bei Gelegenheit stell ich mal Bilder ein. Hab aber nur Zandergebisse, und es kann natürlich sein dass es mit anderen nicht so gut geht!?

Gruß Tom


----------



## YuryR. (20. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

also präparieren ist es zwar nicht ganz, aber schon mal probiert so nen toten fischkopf beim ameisenhaufen auszulegen?

die dürften das blitzblank wegputzen?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

@-iguana
der kopf hat sich zwar noch nicht aufgelöst, aber wir haben ihn etwa 10 min im kochendesn wasser gelassen, vllt war das zu kange?! aber wieso war dann der Unterkiefer noch ganz?

@YuryR
Hab leider keinen Ameisenhaufen in der Nähe, zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste. Aber funktionieren müsste das eig schon....


----------



## -iguana (21. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> @-iguana
> der kopf hat sich zwar noch nicht aufgelöst, aber wir haben ihn etwa 10 min im kochendesn wasser gelassen, vllt war das zu kange?! aber wieso war dann der Unterkiefer noch ganz?
> 
> @YuryR
> Hab leider keinen Ameisenhaufen in der Nähe, zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste. Aber funktionieren müsste das eig schon....


 
@Steve Deluxe: Wenn aber das Unterkiefer schon in zwei Teile war dann wars zu lange. Der Knorpelsteg in der Mitte verträgt nicht allzu langes kochen.
So ein Fischkopf braucht ja nicht lange bis er durch ist, vor allem wenn es kleinere sind. Ich denke 5 Min im kochendem Wasser ist völlig ausreichend. Wenn er sich schön zerlegen lässt wars lange genug!

@YuryR: Das mit dem Ameisenhaufen ist einfach nur ein Märchen! Wer sagt dir denn dass den nur die Ameisen fressen und nicht Ratten, Waschbären oder Vögel??
Und ausserdem vertrocktet der Kopf dreimal schneller als die Viecher den blank putzen können!
Machs mit dem Kochtopf, dann wirds auch was! #6

Grüße Tom


----------



## Fishaholic (24. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Hi!
Ich hatte mir als Jungfischer ein paar Hecht- und Zandergebisse auch so präpariert, in dem ich sie in Essigwasser ausgekocht hatte. Hat gestunken wie Hulle, ging aber ganz gut.
In einem Schwedenurlaub hatte wir nicht weit von der Hütte einen riesigen Ameisenhaufen und glaubt mir, so wie die Ameisen losgelegt haben, hatte kein anderes Tier auch nur die Spur einer Chance den Hechtkopf, den wir direkt draufgelegt hatten, zu klauen oder auch nur in die Nähe davon zu kommen.
Bereits am nächsten Tag war der Kopf ratzekahl gefressen und wir haben ihn alla´ Herr der Fliegen auf einen Stock gesetzt.


----------



## masch83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Mit Mehlwürmern müsste es genau so funktionieren wie mit den Ameisen. War vor kürzen bei einem Freund und der hatte einen toten Köderfisch in sein Mehlwurmbecken gelegt und übrig blieb nur da Skelett


----------



## -iguana (26. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> In einem Schwedenurlaub hatte wir nicht weit von der Hütte einen riesigen Ameisenhaufen und glaubt mir, so wie die Ameisen losgelegt haben, hatte kein anderes Tier auch nur die Spur einer Chance den Hechtkopf, den wir direkt draufgelegt hatten, zu klauen oder auch nur in die Nähe davon zu kommen.
> Bereits am nächsten Tag war der Kopf ratzekahl gefressen und wir haben ihn alla´ Herr der Fliegen auf einen Stock gesetzt.


 
Gut, mit den großen Waldameisen könnts klappen, aber auf keinen Fall mit den normalen "Gartenameisen".

Trotzdem, schneller, und mit garantiertem Erfolg, gehts mit kochen!


----------



## Fishaholic (26. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Das kann gut sein, aber auskochen sollte man es definitv nicht in der Wohnung  
Bei mir hat damals die Garage ne ganze Weile danach gestunken...


----------



## -iguana (27. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Aber da drängt sich mir die Frage auf warum du es denn mit Essigwasser ausgekocht hast, und nicht mit ganz normalem Wasser?#c
Hat den gleichen Effekt und stinken tuts auch net so! 

Dann gehts auch in der Küche!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Fishaholic (27. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Weil ich damals 14 oder so war und das so in einer Angelzeitung gelesen hatte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

Nach dem Kochen noch für 2 Wochen in Azeton legen zu entfetten(sonst wird er später gelb).


Dann sollte man den Kiefer noch mit Wasserstoffperoxid bepinseln(gibt es in der Apotheke).

Das bleicht und macht ihn schön weiss.

Zum Schluss auf ein Brettchen kleben und fertig.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:​


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

vielen dank für Eure Antworten!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis ich nen guten fange xD


----------



## atja93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischgebiss präparieren ?!*

kann man auch statt H2O2 auch chlor oda kalk nehmen ?


----------

